# The Schwinn Winged Badge



## SirMike1983 (Jul 10, 2016)

One of the cooler Schwinn badges. I actually like them better than the later (and more valuable) starburst badge




 

The wings add a nice touch.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 10, 2016)

I have one on an early 1953ish Traveler.  Nice badge.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2016)

rhenning said:


> I have one on an early 1953ish Traveler.  Nice badge.  Roger



Those are neat badges. They were unique to the lightweights

Any idea when Schwinn started using the wing badge? I know it was before they stopped using brass badges.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 10, 2016)

There is a lot of Art Deco influence in the bikes of the 1930s, 1940s, and 1950s, especially in the balloon tire bikes. I much prefer it to the space and rocket influence of the fifties.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've got one of those too, it was 15 bucks that I couldn't pass it up, and the only problem is, the danged badge takes up too much space.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 7, 2019)

Old topic but refreshing the original question.  Anyone know the years these lightweight Schwinn Wing badges were used?  The earliest ones were brass with nice Deco highlights.  (World, early Traveler, ?)
Later (Racer, etc.) were aluminum with plainer details.  Same size.  Years?  Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2019)

1motime said:


> Old topic but refreshing the original question.  Anyone know the years these lightweight Schwinn Wing badges were used?  The earliest ones were brass with nice Deco highlights.  (World, early Traveler, ?)
> Later (Racer, etc.) were aluminum with plainer details.  Same size.  Years?  Thanks!




I'm betting @rennfaron would have a good idea on the years. I'm thinking the last year used was 1963, on the Racer. The Traveler went to the starburst a few years earlier.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Something like 11 years, 1952-1963. I have several of these on and off bikes.


----------



## rennfaron (Dec 8, 2019)

1motime said:


> Old topic but refreshing the original question.  Anyone know the years these lightweight Schwinn Wing badges were used?  The earliest ones were brass with nice Deco highlights.  (World, early Traveler, ?)
> Later (Racer, etc.) were aluminum with plainer details.  Same size.  Years?  Thanks!



Here is what I know...

The '50-51 world travelers / world models were badged the round "NEW WORLD" badge commonly found on the new worlds. (see attached '51 traveler).
'52 went to a one year only brass badge that not only has the deco horizontal lines, but also some nice vertical ones (see the badge attached on my '52 traveler)
'53 picked up the revised brass badge design as shown below. I have seen where these have a silver finish over the brass. Some examples still retain that silvering, as seen on @rollfaster badge above.
around '55/'56 they picked up the aluminum version and ran until '59. Styling is basically the same as the previous brass badge design. You now saw colors added to the badge to complement the bike color. Sometimes the background color changed, sometimes the lettering changed, depending on year. 
'59 was the last year for the winged badge.
I would need to check but I am pretty sure there is a slight size difference between the brass and aluminum badges.

'51




'52




'53


----------



## schwinnlax (Mar 8, 2020)

Interesting, the wings on the '52 badge are distinctly different from the '53 and later ones.  Pretty neat!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> Interesting, the wings on the '52 badge are distinctly different from the '53 and later ones.  Pretty neat!



Never noticed that, very cool!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 10, 2020)

I like these old threads from 2016 
Very informative!


----------

